# Nissans



## t-horsesgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone feel they are knowledgeable about Nissan Maxima's? I have some questions about the NOC Sensor.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope sorry, but if it was the exhaust system of a Chevy I know someone who is very knowledgeable. :lol: :lol: :wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've swapped a motor on a 3.5 Altima, same motor as the maxima. Whats the problem your having ?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont know a lot about the NOC sensor, but I had one go bad on my frontier. Spent $900 to replace it and then was told by the dealership that i could have just left it the way it was because they arent very important. call your dealer and ask


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Most all nissans have a Knock sensor issue and there not worth the price to repair.
They will not set a check engine light only a stored trouble code so the vehicle will pass
a emissions test.
That being said the light must be off. If its on it will have another code stored for another problem.

Spry


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> Nope sorry, but if it was the exhaust system of a Chevy I know someone who is very knowledgeable. :lol: :lol: :wink: :lol: 8)


 :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## slomofo (Mar 8, 2009)

Knock sensor is cheap, but it's under the intake manifold on the 3.0 and 3.5 engines. Any competent, mechanically inclined person should be able to change it in under two hours.


----------

